# Is My Budgie Sick?



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone!
I just joined tonight because I have been concerned about the beak of one of my budgies. I noticed he has this raised looking scrapes on the left side of his beak and a little on his cere. At first, I thought he'd just scratched his beak a bit hard but now I'm wondering if he has mites?
He has no symptoms. He eats fine, drinks, plays and chatters normally. He is alos going through a moult at the moment, too, I think. He has no bald patches and it doesn't look to be a "honeycomb" texture either. My other two budgies (they live in the same big cage) have no symptoms either, or beak abnormalities.
Normally, I would take him to the vet but I'm low on funds at the moment and I can't afford to. I hope someone can have a look and help me.















Thank you all so much for your help :sky blue:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi there

The photos aren't the clearest but from what I can see it doesn't look like just the normal moulting. I think it is possibly the beginnings of a scaly face mite infection.

Treatment for scaly face mites is ivermectin 0.1% which can be ordered easily online.

Luckily this is a condition that is easy to treat at home, though it's advisable that you try your best to start a saving fund for any future vet visits. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It does appear your budgie has mites.
In addition to treating him, you are going to need to treat your other birds as well.

Vetafarm Avimec | Birdsville

After the treatment, it is critical you do a complete and thorough cleaning of the cage, all perches, dishes, toys and any areas in the home the birds have access to.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Your little guy is precious, but I agree that the photos of his beak seem to show scaley face mites!  You've been given great resources above to help you treat him and the rest of his cagemates. 

Meanwhile, the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Keep us posted on your little one's condition!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Sorry about the photo quality  he wouldn't stay still and kept squirming.
Thank you for your advice! I also read that there are some alternative treatments for scaly face mites, like dettol? Is the medication you suggested very expensive? I can try again to post a better picture if that would help too?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Ivermectin is the most effective widely available treatment for scaly face mites.
Whilst there are alternative treatments out there (I haven't heard of dettol and would not like to use that), they tend to be messy, time consuming and have much less reliable results.
In England ivermectin isn't very expensive, certainly a lot less than a vet visit.
It's more difficult to search online for Tasmania from here, but you could contact the link that Faerybee quoted you and do your own online search, just be careful to order the medication for birds, as the strength in greater for other animals.

I don't think another photo is necessary, the other 2 members are much more experienced than I am and they both feel that it is scaly face mites.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Another photo is not necessary.

Click on the link I gave you in the previous post and you'll see the medication recommended is not very expensive.

Remember, it's advisable to get the best medication to ensure your budgie's health rather than thinking only of cost.

All of your budgies need to be treated at this time.

Best wishes*


----------

